# MYO liver treats



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

Make your own Liver Treats,

I made these for Tika and she loves them. They are great for training.







You can make a large batch and freeze the rest. I keep a hand full in a bag in the fridge and replace my supply from the freezer as I run out, this way they stay fresh and dont go bad. You know exactly what goes into these so you can eliminate anything your dog may be sensitive to. Feel free to change or add anything you may feel your dog would like better. Some on the forum have been talking about parsley for tear staining, here would be the perfect opportunity to add parsley. They dont get hard like dog biscuits the stay semi soft.

- 1 pound of chicken livers- boil these for about 5-8 min. in just enough water/chicken broth to cover. 
-1 tall Jar of baby food carrots or 2 large carrots, sliced then steam until soft enough to puree.
-1 tall Jar of baby food Peas or steam 1 1/2 cups of peas until soft enough to puree.
-Oat or wheat bran
-Dry Rice cereal flakes- (Baby food) you can substitute with any dry baby cereal

salt and onion powder
egg- optional

Preheat oven to 350
Boil chicken livers for about 5-8 min, on stove, in just enough water/chicken broth to cover. Keep the water, use stick blender or food processor to puree livers to a liquid. Add pureed carrots, peas, salt and onion powder to liver puree. Add rice cereal and bran until you get a cookie dough consistency. Drop teaspoon size amount onto a greased cookie sheet, flatten with fork and bake for 8-12 min. I used parchment paper instead of grease on the cookie sheet and used a thinner paste consistency so I could fill a cookie shooter and made small stars.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea but I don't know if I could handle the chicken livers!uke: DH teases me because I get grossed out by food so easily. Raw food that is, cooked stuff I have no problem with! LOL I may see if he'll make them and then we won't have to buy treats all the time.


----------

